# Marriott's Renaissance Aruba Resort & Casino



## thinze3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Can anybody tell me about this TS resort? Is it part of Marriott's vacation club trading system or is it an independent? I can't find it on vacationclub.com, but it is on marriott.com.

Anybody own here? How's the value: costs & MF's vs. trading ability?
 Thanks


----------



## Dave M (Nov 15, 2007)

The timeshare resort is not owned or managed by Marriott and is not part of the Marriott Vacation Club. The companion hotel is managed by Marriott.

If you search the Marriott forum (using the "Search" function on the above blue bar), you'll find 14 threads, many of which address the questions you have raised.

Edited to add: If you widen your search to include all of the BBS, you'll come up with 46 threads (including this one), many of which discuss the good and bad aspects of the Renaissance. In most cases, the thread titles will guide you as to whether they are worth reading.


----------



## Larry (Nov 16, 2007)

Dave M said:


> The timeshare resort is not owned or managed by Marriott and is not part of the Marriott Vacation Club. The companion hotel is managed by Marriott.
> 
> .



Dave you are right that the timeshare is not owned by Marriott, it is owned by Meta corportation in Aruba. 

However both the hotel and timeshare units in the Renaissance Ocean suites is managed by Marriott through it's Renaissance division. Even though I own a fixed week if I want rent out my week or go during my week own I need to notify the timeshare rep at the resort and they reserve my unit through the Marriott reservation system. I receive a Marriott confirmation and I get credit for any expenses charged to my timeshare week for Marriott rewards. I have even gotten Marriott rewards points and get credit for all of the days towards my elite status for when my renters have stayed in my unit since the reservation is made under my Marriott account. 

The Aruba Renaissance timeshare has no affiliation with Marriott vacation club.


----------



## Dean (Nov 25, 2007)

It does not trade are part of the Marriott system and there is no internal trading preference in either direction.


----------

